# Is my filter is too clean?



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I think something's wrong with my tank? I've been doing 20-25% water change once a week, and rinsing one half of the filter media (gently, in old-fish-water bucket) every other week, the other half two weeks later. It used to be the filter was always full of dark gunk, but now it's not. Last time I cleaned filter there was very little debris, this time there was almost none, and it's not dark brown/black. It's pale tan. Is there something wrong? Am I cleaning it too often? 

Also maybe related, maybe not- some of my fish have stringy pale poo. I do feed them peas once a week (after a day of no food) and occasionally give them zucchini- I thought the zucchini caused pale poops- but now I worry they have internal parasites? 

One died last week had been skinny for a very long time. The others all look/act fine. 
My water params are Ammonia zero, Nitrite zero, Nitrates 40.

Should I be concerned and what can I do thanks for any help
(I've had this aquarium almost a year and still trying to figure out how to do it right)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not too clean if you only change one at a time. The disease sounds like internal flukes or Hexamita. Prazi-Pro should help. Metronidazole, too.


----------



## Jeane09 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm going to the store tomorrow to look for some meds
are those safe for the live plants, snails, scaleless fish?


----------



## marcshrimp (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, i have used meta fix and the other on my planted tanks in the past, they are fine to use. Generally as long as you dont see copper as an ingredient your ok for snails and scaleless fish. Just look at the label and it will say safe for snails and inverts or shrimp.


----------

